# A few new snaps from me



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

C&C welcome




























A bit of experimenting with this one, better location next time 





































A bit more practice and patience with this one to get the desired effect and a location change, just playing though tonight.










Thanks for looking

Lee.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning shot mate! love the pencils,


----------



## st24gazza (Jan 4, 2007)

nice, like the pencil one and the abbey/cathedral whatever looks good.


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

st24gazza said:


> nice, like the pencil one and the abbey/cathedral whatever looks good.


York Minster


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Phil H said:


> stunning shot mate! love the pencils,


seconded!! nice shot :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

The pencils are fantastic


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

All really nice! Again I like the pencils! What light source did you use for the ones with the car and before the pencils? also the pencils, where they in something like lemonade?
I am a fan of the seamaster watch tho!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Experimenting and having fun, that's what it's about.
Nice pics.

Chris.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Superb shots, especially like the first shot of the Cathedral:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

First shot of the Cathedral is absolutely cracking, like the pencils and the bug too. :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm loving all of the macro shots, the pencils look really striking and interesting and the shot of the Cathedral looks very unique from that angle too. Good stuff.


----------

